# train change



## ukjack (Jun 1, 2016)

Hi

We are taking the 449 Boston to Chicago via Albany departs 12.50 arrives Albany 1800 with a one hour change over for the 49 leaving for Chicago at 1905 is this doable.

Thank You

ukjack


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jun 1, 2016)

It's a guaranteed connection because 449 is really part of 49 once they "connect" in Albany. It used to be that the train cars from 449 were attached to 49's cars, but due to track & station work it is now what's called a cross platform transfer.


----------



## ukjack (Jun 1, 2016)

Thank you, that eases my mind. What is a guaranteed connection I assume it means the other train as to wait.

Thanks again

ukjack


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jun 1, 2016)

ukjack said:


> Thank you, that eases my mind. What is a guaranteed connection I assume it means the other train as to wait.
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> ukjack


A guaranteed connection is either the next train waits or Amtrak will either bus you to catch up to it or they'll put you up for the night and put you on another train the next day. All depends on timing. The next day's train may not have he same accommodations you reserved - like if you have a roomette reserved and the next day's train's roomettes are already sold out, then you probably will be put in coach.

But with 449/49, 449 should arrive at Albany before 49, but either way, I don't think the train will leave until both trains have arrived at Albany.


----------



## Railroad Bill (Jun 1, 2016)

In most cases it means that if your train is late and the connecting train had to leave without you, Amtrak would do one of several options:

Put you on a bus and make the connection down the line

Put you up in a hotel in the connecting city and make arrangements for you to take the next day's train

Put you on another train that has a similar destination (for us in CLE, they might put us on the LSL if we missed the Cap Ltd out of Chicago)

There are also other options that Amtrak has used in the past that are too numerous to mention.

As Betty said, your 449 to 49 should not be a problem since they had traditionally been the "same train"


----------

